# Looking for a fish store that sells peacock eels in surrey (or any good fish store)



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

I have tried both pauls and rogers aquatics and they only seem to have fire eels (too big for my 50 gallon tank), are there any others which might have peacock eels or which you would consider the best?


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

I was sure I saw some at Petland (Petsuper store ) on Fraser Highway yesterday.


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

I have never heard of the place, do you go there often?


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

i just searched it up, is it the one on 102-19475 Fraser Highway?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

yes it is on fraser hwy. I was just there to check out their new shipment. I think I saw one but call them first and ask for mike. Mike knows his stuff.



canucks said:


> i just searched it up, is it the one on 102-19475 Fraser Highway?


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

That's the one. My 5 year old son asked me what that "weird" fish was and the tank said peacock eel. I never would have noticed it otherwise.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Petsmart in Abbotsford has them. I saw them a couple days ago.


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay so petland does not have peacock eels, only half banded spiney eels and fire eels, anyone else know a place where i can get peacock eels from?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Kurtis at Bosleys in poco on shaugnessy and lougheed can special order in anything you want if he doesn't already have them in stock.


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

I dont think id want to drive that far away lol, poco is like atleast 40 minutes away from my house i dont wanna keep a fish in my car for that long anyways, thanks though.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Try pet smart Langley 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

Foxtail said:


> Try pet smart Langley
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Are those fish Disease free? I have checked the petsmart at strawberry hill and they dont have them, i'll try the langely one too though, thanks.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Abby petsmart had them.... probably selling fast.


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

Hollyhawk said:


> Abby petsmart had them.... probably selling fast.


Abby is too far away for my liking lol


----------

